# Big geese little gun



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Since I'm derailing Shaners thread and awesome accomplishment to much I'll start a new one.

Here is what the little bores can do when you do your part.

28 gauge goose shoot from a couple days ago.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty darn nice! I just picked up a weatherby sa 8 20 gauge and was wondering if I need anything bigger than 3/4 oz in a 2 3/4 shell. Don't want to be changing pistons all the time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hamernhonkers said:


> Since I'm derailing Shaners thread and awesome accomplishment to much I'll start a new one.
> 
> Here is what the little bores can do when you do your part.
> 
> 28 gauge goose shoot from a couple days ago.


Steel or heavy shot?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

No worries.
I LOVE how you are hiding under some type of palm frond or something similiar?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Pretty darn nice! I just picked up a weatherby sa 8 20 gauge and was wondering if I need anything bigger than 3/4 oz in a 2 3/4 shell. Don't want to be changing pistons all the time.


Dunkem,

The key is knowing the guns/loads limits and your limits. If you can keep your shot to 30 to 35 yards and under that little sa08 will flatten any duck you encounter.

If the birds play Nice tomorrow I'll video what the little 28 with 5/8 oz of steel shot can do.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Lost that was with a 7/8 oz load of hw13 4 shot. I moved to that load this year and any goose within 50 yards has hit the ground dead!

Still pounding the ducks with the 5/8 oz load of steel 4 shot. I keep my shots with it to 35 and under. I should of taken a pic of a bird last week but I nearly took its head off at about 15 yards with that load.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

shaner said:


> No worries.
> I LOVE how you are hiding under some type of palm frond or something similiar?


Not sure what that plant is called. There are so many plants and trees I still have to learn the names of down here in the desert.

Nothing like killing waterfowl with cactus and Palm trees as you back drop lol.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I think if I shot that bad I wouldn't post it on youtube-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

cootlover said:


> I think if I shot that bad I wouldn't post it on youtube-O,-


Hey 1 out of 27 ain't bad...LOL


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hey 1 out of 27 ain't bad...LOL


 I seen 2 go down, I'd be happy with that!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When I first took grandpa's model 11-48 hunting I shot a whole box of shells over dekes and didn't cut a feather...that full choke was so tight it was like shooting a rifle. Had it bored to modified and shot just fine with it...I don't know if I've ever heard of anyone shooting a box of shells (lead shot too) over dekes and not cutting a feather before...:grin:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looked like you shot the second bird with that first shot. I've seen doubles with a 410 in the old days but seriously, a .410 or .28g are not proper large bird guns. You will over the years wound many more birds than you would have had you been shooting a larger, heavier load. Is that how you really want to treat your beloved honkers?


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Bp hammer has killed a lot geese with his little 28 ga and swans .Have you ever heard of TSS its almost twice the weight of lead 7 1/2shot is very deadly at 60 yards out of a 28 ga .


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I smell popcorn popping :sunglasses:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Looked like you shot the second bird with that first shot. I've seen doubles with a 410 in the old days but seriously, a .410 or .28g are not proper large bird guns. You will over the years wound many more birds than you would have had you been shooting a larger, heavier load. Is that how you really want to treat your beloved honkers?


Huh I guess I really missed that first bird then and center punched that second bird back??? Or maybe the angle just made it look that way;-)



Looks like he sure got hit hard with a broken wing, pellet to the head, broken leg, and at least 5 plus in the body -O,-

Yes I totally wiffed on the second shot:mrgreen: and the third shot..........that bird really got centered.

BP its clear you are not up on high density shot types so a quick lesson for everyone. I am really not picking on you here but and I am just messing with you in the above part:grin:

10 bore with a 1 1/2 oz load of BBB steel shot at 1500 fps. The ultimate goose load for 40 yards plus on big geese.

91 pellets in the load, 2.25" of penetration to 53 yards, 262 lbs energy density.

28 gauge with 7/8 oz of HW13 4 shot at 1350 fps.

100 pellets in the load, 2.25" of penetration to 66 yards, 233 lbs of energy density and hold a pattern out to range far better then steel could ever dream of......



Just have to put the pattern on them and they will come down;-)

With high density shot the little 20, 28 and 410 are just as effective or more effective then steel out of even the big 10 on honkers. BP if it wasn't I wouldn't be shooting it at my favorite bird. In fact I am making sure I am using a more effective load then I ever have even compared to the good old lead shot you and I got to shoot years ago:shock:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I smell popcorn popping :sunglasses:


Na no need for that. Some people just haven't learned what high density shot can do and until they see it first hand....................well they just won't believe it.

It's ok though, I along with many others will continue to stone ducks and geese with the little bores and the big bore shooters will continue to think that all that wonderful recoil from big heavy, fast loads of steel out of a 3 1/2" shell will help them kill more birds;-)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hey 1 out of 27 ain't bad...LOL


Hey now that was 2 with a pump gun on a right to left cross at 35 to 40 yards.

Lets not talk about that second trigger pull though


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

hamernhonkers said:


> Hey now that was 2 with a pump gun on a right to left cross at 35 to 40 yards.


I personally do way better on the right-to-left shots than the left-to-right (I'm a right-handed shooter). Am I in the minority? Or are you just making excuses? ;-)

Kidding, of course. Two for three on geese needs no excuses. Nice job.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool Hammer!! Sure was fun shooting that little gun of yours! Not as forgiving, but definitely a treat to see something fall out of the sky!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

The real test for 13 HW for me was a hen mallard that sailed about 70 yards out I put the bead a little over it's head and instant death man this is some mean stuff .


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You're right, I am a little behind current heavy shot info, but still, I believe more shot is better. Your comparison to a 10g w/ steel BBB doesn't seem quite fair. How does a 12g or even a 10g loaded with this new shot compare w/ your 28g w/ the new shot? 
I must admit those numbers are very impressive with that new shot. I promise to study up and make changes to the new stuff if appropriate...my beloved turkeys deserve only the best and humane methods available also. If changing to a 28g gives the best chance for a clean humane kill than that's what I'll do.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hammerin, just curious if you've used the hw loads in a semi auto 20 gauge. I would be seriously interested to know if a gas operated semi auto like a model 1100 or Browning B2000 would be able to cycle the lighter weight loads you use with hw shot or if I would need a pump.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> You're right, I am a little behind current heavy shot info, but still, I believe more shot is better. Your comparison to a 10g w/ steel BBB doesn't seem quite fair. How does a 12g or even a 10g loaded with this new shot compare w/ your 28g w/ the new shot?
> I must admit those numbers are very impressive with that new shot. I promise to study up and make changes to the new stuff if appropriate...my beloved turkeys deserve only the best and humane methods available also. If changing to a 28g gives the best chance for a clean humane kill than that's what I'll do.


Bp, apples to apples a 28 vs 12 or 10 with full volume, not even a contest of course. 7/8 or 1 oz of shot in all three bores launched at the same speed.......not really an advantage to one or the other.

The bigger question is when do you hit over kill? So what if I launch 2 1/2 oz of TSS 8 shot at the geese with a cylinder choke? That would be 630 pellets that are capable of penetrating 2.25" at 65 yards. Imagine if I had shot that as my first round in that clip, how many geese could I have hit and killed or wounded with just that one round?? As I showed you with that pattern I shot with that load/choke it was either hit solid or miss clean at the range I shot those birds.

We all have to find that humane balance between our guns, loads, chokes and shooting abilities in order to do our due diligence to insure and clean ethical kill for these wonderful birds we hunt;-)

As far as the ultimate turkey load, take a look at the federal heavyweight (HW15) loads with the flight stopper wads. Just be sure you buy a scope to put on your shotgun to go with them........those bad boy's pattern tight:shock:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hammerin, just curious if you've used the hw loads in a semi auto 20 gauge. I would be seriously interested to know if a gas operated semi auto like a model 1100 or Browning B2000 would be able to cycle the lighter weight loads you use with hw shot or if I would need a pump.


Lost we need Toasty to chime in here for the answer you seek he is the high density 20 gauge expert.

I have shot a ton of factory hevi shot out of my 20's but those were 1 1/4 oz of shot. They cycle all my semi's 20's great and sure put the honkers down;-)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I personally do way better on the right-to-left shots than the left-to-right (I'm a right-handed shooter). Am I in the minority? Or are you just making excuses? ;-)
> 
> Kidding, of course. Two for three on geese needs no excuses. Nice job.


Hey no making fun of us south paw shooters:mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks HH, this has been informative for this old boy. With turkeys it's much easier to judge distance(things aren't happening so fast) and wait for the bird to be in proper range. Making 50+ yard shots on turkeys is something I'd have to re-learn and probably won't happen with me. 
PS, I still ain't buyin no .28g though...they just don't seem that manly


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Thanks HH, this has been informative for this old boy. With turkeys it's much easier to judge distance(things aren't happening so fast) and wait for the bird to be in proper range. Making 50+ yard shots on turkeys is something I'd have to re-learn and probably won't happen with me.
> PS, I still ain't buyin no .28g though...they just don't seem that manly


What do you mean? It takes a real man to hunt with a 28:


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

123 that is some bad azz wood on your gun


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i like the video there hammernhonker very nice it look like some geese might have move in


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> i like the video there hammernhonker very nice it look like some geese might have move in


Unfortunately no new birds man. It's looking bad for the finish.

How did you do on your elk man?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

that not what I want to here on the birds but my elk hunt went a little wrong it was a bad day out there


----------

